# How many times do you get sick a year?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For some reason, I seem to have a really wimpy immune system. I'm on what feels like my 4th cold / flu in the last 12 months. Completely stuffed up with sore throat, achy muscles. 

Just wondering, about how many times do you get sick a year on average?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> For some reason, I seem to have a really wimpy immune system. I'm on what feels like my 4th cold / flu in the last 12 months. Completely stuffed up with sore throat, achy muscles.
> 
> Just wondering, about how many times do you get sick a year on average?


I might get one or two colds a year, but I take Cold FX, vitamin C, zinc, vitamin B and lots of water, and that keeps the cold at bay so I just have sniffles and a sneeze or two. A flu shot helps each year.

Now, as for aching knees and a stiff back from shoveling snow ........... that's another story all together. XX)

You might try some homemade chicken soup broth out of an official ehMacLand mug. That might help some.

Good health, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Before I retired I used to get sick at least 3 times a year, specially in the winter. I had my first cold in 3 years just before Christmas.

I truly believe the difference is because I'm not cooped up in a closed building with 500 other people, many who are sneezing and coughing at any given time. I also now get lots of rest, never over tired, and I eat tons of fresh fruit and veggies. I've time now to prepare healthy meals all the time including homemade soups. I use few canned or packaged products. 

I don't take any supplements except vit D.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

the items in your poll are largely life style related, now if you'd included age related complaints such as gout, arthritis etc, my answer would have been different.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

If you're referring to a nasty cold or a downright more serious illness like the flu or fever -- once a year. Some years not at all.  (No anti-flu shots taken, either.)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I never used to get sick, but lately it's been many 2-3 times a year.

And I spend a fair bit of time being almost, but not quite sick, as well as almost, but not quite better. Rather annoying.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jamesB said:


> the items in your poll are largely life style related, now if you'd included age related complaints such as gout, arthritis etc, my answer would have been different.


I have arthritis in my knees now.  Comes and goes... mostly comes when I feel like playing soccer.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

If this poll was a year ago I would say never. However now I have a 16 month old that started going to daycare half days... he has brought home every disease under the sun. It doesn't matter how much I wash or sanitize my hands, if he brings it home, I'm getting it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

When I worked in Ottawa, every year I'd get the flu twice (or something just as nasty) and colds three or four times a year like clockwork. After moving to NB, I've not had the flu once, and about half as many colds.

I think a lot of it depends on how exposed you are to other people. I'd commute on a full bus every day whereas in NB I bike if the weather is nice, or just take a cab (much less exposure to the general public).

I would imagine working in retail would have you exposed to a lot of different germs on any given day.

Of course having kids multiplies your chances of getting sick ten-fold.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I get one big one every year, by that I mean a nasty incapacitating cold that keeps me at home for a few days. Haven't had the flu in many, many years...decades perhaps and no flu shots either.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

jayman said:


> If this poll was a year ago I would say never. However now I have a 16 month old that started going to daycare half days... he has brought home every disease under the sun. It doesn't matter how much I wash or sanitize my hands, if he brings it home, I'm getting it.


LOL ... Daycare is where diseases go to play. You are going to be immune to so many things - If you live through it.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't get sick near as much as I used to. Mt kids do not live at home any more (youngest is 27) and I work from home so my exposure is limited. It is also my understanding that as you get older, your immune system does nothing but get better.

I have a fairly good immunity to flu. My response is usually to die on the couch for a day and then it passes. Colds and infection on the other hand will put me down. I have to watch for sinus infections because that leads to all sorts of things.

I am finding my Achilles heel right now is going to visit my grandchildren. They are in daycare. When I get sick from them, it is not my normal cold. I go right back to being a child and I get "A Doozer".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You really needed one more category, ie: I seldom get sick as in once every 5 to 10 years,

I retired in 2001 and became sick with a virus this January which lasted for six weeks. Other than that, I have not been sick for 11 years now (since I had a heart attack in 2000). That is attributed to a much better diet, less stress, and like Adagio, not in contact with hundreds of others every day.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Our daughter left for university four years ago, and this year my husband got his first cold in four years ... when she came home for Christmas. Something to be said for being isolationists! When he did get sick we discovered all our cold/flu medications had expired in 2008. 

*knock on wood* I haven't been sick for years, even though I travel a lot. I rack it up to washing my hands a lot, especially before I eat, and keeping my hands away from my face, and generally being paranoid in hotel rooms. (I wipe down everything, including the remote and the telephone, and try to stay in hotels that don't have those old coverlets that get used night after night.)

Having posted this, I'll probably wake up sick tomorrow.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I get sick maybe once a year. I am not including small infections where symptoms are no more severe than minor allergies.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I never used to get sick. Now I have two small children, one in daycare and the other will put anything in her mouth. I get a lot less sleep too. As a result I feel constantly under the weather. Also, I am just older. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't get the flu every year, but I do get a cold pretty much every year. I chose '2' because many years include at least one cold/sinus event, and there's often a flu, or some other ailment that slides in to take advantage of me as well. One year it was viral conjunctivitis, another year it was an inner ear infection, and the list goes on...

I work in public transit, so I'm at a serious disadvantage. 

_Underline that last sentence._ XX)


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

I have to say that I rarely get the flu. That said I caught one about two weeks ago that lasted a day and a half and I thought I was going to die - I can't remember the last time I was that sick to my stomach. The only good thing was that it came in like a hurricane and left just as fast. I don't get colds/headaches very often either. I attribute this to growing up on a farm until my early twenties. There was a lot of dust, germs, dirt to deal with so I figure that it gave my immune system a bump .

Spudmac


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Kids bring home all kinds of stuff. My friends with children seem to sick often, and if one person in the family gets it, they all seem to. I haven't been sick in about 7 years, not even a cold. Not having kids certainly helps this. The second is that I live in the country and work from home so don't come into contact with people as often as I used to. When I lived in Vancouver, about 7 years ago, I would usually get a couple of colds a year. Picked up taking transit, I'm sure.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lars said:


> If you're referring to a nasty cold or a downright more serious illness like the flu or fever -- once a year. Some years not at all.  (No anti-flu shots taken, either.)


Ditto. Was one a year before I retired.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Since we're on the topic...
A friend of mine swears that 'oil of oregano' at the first sign of a cold (scratchy throat, etc) can nip it in the bud.
Not sure if it helps, but my wife & I take 'Cold FX' in the winter.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't take or do anything special, hang out with people all the time (though my job is on the computer and therefore I don't work in an office) and I get "sick" (as in a cold or flu) maybe once a year. Just got over this year's cold, didn't have one last winter.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> Since we're on the topic...
> A friend of mine swears that 'oil of oregano' at the first sign of a cold (scratchy throat, etc) can nip it in the bud.
> Not sure if it helps, but my wife & I take 'Cold FX' in the winter.


I have heard of the oil of oregano cure, but have not tried it myself. My wife got me on ColdFX last year and it worked, so, at the onset of a cold, I too use it to "nip it in the bud". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm dying today. XX) Started things on Thursday with a really sore throat, turned into aches and pains, yesterday started getting congested in the chest and feeling feverish, and today, I'm hacking up a lung and my chest is super congested which I suspect in bronchitis. XX) tptptptp

Don't know whether to just get some over-th-counter symptom relief, or take a visit to the walk-in clinic again. (At first, went to see if I has strep throat, as my throat was so sore, but it wasn't)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax, that is exactly what I had in January, but here is the bad news, the cough lingered for over five weeks. My pharmacist gave me Coricidin which worked to relieve the pain, sore throat, congestion and lessened the cough. Our daughter caught it six weeks ago and no longer has all the symptoms, just the cough. It's a virus that is very tough to get rid of indeed if it's the same one we got.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

ehMax said:


> I'm dying today. XX) Started things on Thursday with a really sore throat, turned into aches and pains, yesterday started getting congested in the chest and feeling feverish, and today, I'm hacking up a lung and my chest is super congested which I suspect in bronchitis. XX) tptptptp
> 
> Don't know whether to just get some over-th-counter symptom relief, or take a visit to the walk-in clinic again. (At first, went to see if I has strep throat, as my throat was so sore, but it wasn't)


I'm guessing that you've probably got the flu, Mr. Mayor. Adults rarely get fevers (or aches, for that matter) with colds - plus it came on fast and went right to your chest. Colds tend to start with the sore throat/drippy nose and they usually come on somewhat gradually. Unfortunately there isn't much you can do other than symptomatic relief if the cause is viral.* Coughs/bronchitis with the flu can go on for weeks - another difference between a cold and the flu. And the flu makes you feel much worse than a cold typically does. My sympathies - and I hope you get better soon!! 

*Unfortunately, you're a little late for any of the anti-virals like Tamiflu which can lessen symptoms and speed your recovery. You have to take those within the first two days. Note: if you start getting sicker again (ie: high fever, really tired etc.) you may have pneumonia and should get to your doctor.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

We also swear by Oregano Oil, the expensive stuff! It works great. Believe it or not but drinking lots of water is the key. Stay away from sugar products like Pop and junk food. I haven't had pop in 5 years! We hardly get sick, maybe once a year if that.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I'm dying today. XX) Started things on Thursday with a really sore throat, turned into aches and pains, yesterday started getting congested in the chest and feeling feverish, and today, I'm hacking up a lung and my chest is super congested which I suspect in bronchitis. XX) tptptptp
> 
> Don't know whether to just get some over-th-counter symptom relief, or take a visit to the walk-in clinic again. (At first, went to see if I has strep throat, as my throat was so sore, but it wasn't)


Did you get a flu shot this year, ehMax? I agree with Paddy in that this is what it sounds like to me as well. Rest, fluids and some homemade hot chicken soup (Jewish-style, the way my grandmother made it for me) might help. Drop in to The Cafe Chez Marc over in The Shangri-la thread to be treated with some TLC and all the soup you can eat. Paix, mon ami.


----------

